# Choosing a please to live in USA



## Maja (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi guys!

We´ll be moving to the USA for 6 months (September 2009 to March 2010) and were given the most difficult choice of cities by my husband´s employers!!
We are a family of 4 (kids 6 and 4 years old) and are very excited with the idea. The problem is that we can choose among: Boston, Chicago, Evanston, LA, NY, Philadelphia, Princeton and San Francisco!!!!!
I know it is fantantic to have such a choice but on the other hand we really do not know what could be better for us. 
Kids will need school for only 6 months (language is not a problem) I really do not want to freeze...I know some cities are really expensive... I want the kids to have a good time and find friends and so do I.
I know it is difficult but if anybody could give us some clues, that would be great. Thanx


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

For six months it really does not matter. You may want to pick a place where the climate is similar to what you are used to. This saves on clothes, cold medicine ...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

If you're looking to avoid cold weather, you cut your choices to either LA or San Francisco. Chicago and the East Coast cities you mention are having a pretty brutal winter this year. They just got hit with another big storm - and it's March!

The 6 months you'll be over here are traditionally the rainy season for San Francisco - though October is the most beautiful month in terms of weather. The summer tends to be cool and foggy - September and October are generally warm and sunny.

Personally, I like Boston (but then again, I grew up in the Boston area). Evanston is a great choice and gives you access to Chicago as well. (But winters are generally pretty brutal.) Don't know Philadelphia or Princeton. The chance to live for six months in NY is something people only dream of, but it's a big city like no other and if you're not a big city person it can be a bit overwhelming. (Another point for Boston - you're well within visiting distance of NY, but Boston is a much smaller scale city.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Maja said:


> my husband´s employers!!


Ensure your husband's employers are providing the correct visas for you -- do not take this on trust but research it yourself. Companies sometimes think they can "get away with it" for a short period. And indeed they can since it is invariably the employee who is left with the horrible mess.

Out of your choice of places: Frisco.


----------



## beamer (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi,
I can't compare Boston to the other cities you cite, however I have noticed that when visiting places that have warmer climates that they tend to attract multitudes of people who don't want to deal with cold weather . I just came back from Florida for example. People there were paid less and the "social strata" to me was less desireable than what I find in and around Boston.

I am from that general area myself and although inside Boston is expensive, there are countless areas within commuting distance and some very excellent schools that would have less of some of the less desired factors that you might find in some of the other places.

I don't mean to sound snobby... but I'm spoiled by having lived in Mass. I love living within the reach of the sea and the country. 

I hope this will in someway help you to decide.

Some nice suburbs of Boston can be found in all directions radiating out from the city. I personally love the Hingham area among many others... there are some great choices and public transportation is possible from quite a distance..

Best Thoughts,
Beamer


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

You mean finding "Choosing a place to live in the USA"....lol!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

In places like Florida and California, part of your pay comes in the form of sunshine. Florida, even in boom times, has some of the best educated waiters around. That guy bringing you your grouper sandwich may well have a PhD, and rather than teach in a university in South Dakota, has opted to wait tables in the sunshine.

Florida also has a great tolerance for, shall we say, unusual people. It is not for nothing that writers like Elmore Leonard and Carl Hiasan choose Florida as a setting for their kookier characters.

It's my favorite state. See above.


----------



## Maja (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes, "ChungyUK", I mean please help me choose a place
To the others, thank you very much. We´ll have a hard week trying to make up our minds. I know it sounds silly but sometimes it is easier when you don´t have so many options!
Cheers


----------



## oldmanwinter (Feb 17, 2009)

Maja said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> We´ll be moving to the USA for 6 months (September 2009 to March 2010) and were given the most difficult choice of cities by my husband´s employers!!
> We are a family of 4 (kids 6 and 4 years old) and are very excited with the idea. The problem is that we can choose among: Boston, Chicago, Evanston, LA, NY, Philadelphia, Princeton and San Francisco!!!!!
> ...


I can tell you about living in New York City: I hate it! It's expensive, the winter sucks, and I despise the consumer culture. I've been here for over two years though, and I have to admit that I had a good time my first few months here.

For which six months will you be in the states? The weather here is freezing and crappy from November to the end of February, but is pleasant from the begining of April until mid-September. And hows you're financial situation? If you're rolling in money than New York can be a blast, but if you're broke (like me) than it's an aweful place to be; there are plenty of fun things to do but they ALL cost money! As for bringing kids here, I think NY would be an aweful place to raise kids, but perhaps being here for only 6 months would be a good experience (keep in mind i'm only 26 and have no kids, so my opinion doesn't really count  ).

My brother lives in San Fran, and he loves it. He loves the weather (pretty much 70-80 F year round), loves the people and the culture, although the cost of living is right up there in price with NYC.


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

All of the places you've mentioned are extremely expensive. And, since you don't mention when this 6 months excursion will occur, it is impossible to know whether winter will be an issue or not. Additionally, don't count on getting a job here for those 6 months - the jobless issues here are huge and getting worse. And, since you'll only be here for 6 months, you probably won't get a work visa anyway.


----------



## Medic1 (Mar 5, 2009)

I came from Chicago, it's C-O-L-D in the winter. But there is much to do and see there. The sites and sounds of a big city can be a learning experience. Evanston is a suburb of Chicago. It's relatively expensive but not near as crowded. Heck for six months you can handle any kind of weather. Check the internet and browse what each have to offer. When it comes down to it, just pull a name out of the hat.

JFK


----------



## Maja (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you all very much! Every opinion helps. The weather can be an issue as we´ll be staying from September to February or March.... I think th same about NY it can be fantatic but very expensive and freezing in that period!
I heard so meany good things about San Francisco...
As for the job and visas and work permits, we do not have to worry, fortunately it will be settled by my husband´s employers (it is an international company with hearquarters in USA)
I think it might be SF!!!!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Maja said:


> As for the job and visas and work permits, we do not have to worry, fortunately it will be settled by my husband´s employers (it is an international company with hearquarters in USA)


You have every reason to worry in my opinion. You should ensure they are getting you the correct visa for your circumstances.


----------



## carobebe (Feb 24, 2009)

*Pick your priorities*



Maja said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> We´ll be moving to the USA for 6 months (September 2009 to March 2010) and were given the most difficult choice of cities by my husband´s employers!!
> We are a family of 4 (kids 6 and 4 years old) and are very excited with the idea. The problem is that we can choose among: Boston, Chicago, Evanston, LA, NY, Philadelphia, Princeton and San Francisco!!!!!
> ...


Hey, you have to look at what your family's priorities are. I personally love Boston and the greenery everywhere in the city, but you can get nasty winter weather for months on end. NY is not for me as it's just too big and too fast, but lots of families raise their kids there.

San Francisco would have wonderful weather, but there is also the risk of the "big earthquake" and politics in California are more "open-minded" than in the rest of America.

Once you determine what your priorities are, then you may want to discuss them with other people who live in these town. I recommend you try social networking sites such as Buuuz that allows you to meet people who share your interests. If not, try chat rooms or even subscribe to RSS feeds from these cities so that you know what is happening there.

Hope this helps and good luck with your move.


----------



## oldmanwinter (Feb 17, 2009)

Maja said:


> Thank you all very much! Every opinion helps. The weather can be an issue as we´ll be staying from September to February or March.... I think th same about NY it can be fantatic but very expensive and freezing in that period!
> I heard so meany good things about San Francisco...
> As for the job and visas and work permits, we do not have to worry, fortunately it will be settled by my husband´s employers (it is an international company with hearquarters in USA)
> I think it might be SF!!!!


September to February... I would say that is about the absolute worst period of time to spend in New York as far as the weather is concerned  If you don't like the cold then I would definitely look into SF!


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

synthia said:


> In places like Florida and California, part of your pay comes in the form of sunshine. Florida, even in boom times, has some of the best educated waiters around. That guy bringing you your grouper sandwich may well have a PhD, and rather than teach in a university in South Dakota, has opted to wait tables in the sunshine.
> 
> Florida also has a great tolerance for, shall we say, unusual people. It is not for nothing that writers like Elmore Leonard and Carl Hiasan choose Florida as a setting for their kookier characters.
> 
> It's my favorite state. See above.


I lived in SE Florida for 8 years and have lived in both the San Francisco Bay area and Southern California for 35 years. You cannot compare Florida with California. Incomes is California are as high or higher than anywhere in the country. There is a lot more to California than sunshine.

Having said that, my choice would be San Francisco first and Los Angeles second. A note to "FatBrit", do not refer to San Francisco as "Frisco". That ia an absolute no,no. However it is perfectly acceptable to call Los Angeles "LA" as the Angelenos do also.

You have to put the "rainy season" in perspective. September-December gets very little rain. February is the wettest month but still the majority of the days are nice. We had several sunny 80+ degree days this February.

I have lived all over the US and San Francisco is definitely the most diverse and well integrated. It is expensive but well worth it. The climate is warmer in LA, and there are some very nice areas to live in.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

JohnSoCal said:


> Having said that, my choice would be San Francisco first and Los Angeles second. A note to "FatBrit", do not refer to San Francisco as "Frisco". That ia an absolute no,no.


I'm sorry, John, but I'll refer to things the way I choose to. You're not bloody Emperor Norton I since he was born an Englishman.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jun 7, 2008)

*San Francisco!*

I think if you have the opportunity to go to San Francisco you should! It's a great diverse city and a beautiful part of this country...but yes it's expensive.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Fatbrit said:


> I'm sorry, John, but I'll refer to things the way I choose to. You're not bloody Emperor Norton I since he was born an Englishman.


Do what you want. If you want to appear ignorant, that is your choice.


----------



## nardy8 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Maja. 
I'm Leo

Well, first let me say congradulationes!!!

I've been in L.A., Chicago and New York. Is not a difficult choise. They are all beatiful cities. All of them. 
*The dificult choise that you have to make is for your childrens*. You (and your husband) will have to decide wich one is proper for your children's education. And i will say New York and why? 
First i have one question. There is only your husband in this situation? (He doesn't have any friends in the same situation? What do they do?)

At least in NY (not only here, but in this type of schools, costs are lowest here) you will find schools that admit childrens for shorts periods of time (3 to 6 months). In Queens, Ridgewood, Maspeth. You can let the children there from 4 to 8 hours/day. This is a paid service unless your income is less then ....$/year (i can't remember the right income. you can ask the schools managers).
I wish you all the best and good luck in the future!!!


----------

